# Trying to help a friend....not a polaris expert



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys, I need some assistance.....My buddy bought an 03 Sportsman 700 and is wanting to due a tune up. I don't know much about Polaris (I've only owned Kawasaki's.....sorry) but he's trying to find out what oil to use for the front and rear diff and the engine. I know the Kawi manual calls for "Kawi oil" but it gives you specs for the oil so you don't have to spend an arm and a leg at the stealership. His manual however, doesn't give any specs on the oil he has to run except that it call for 0w-40 engine oil and some Polaris oil for the diff. 

Can anyone tell me if the Polaris oil is just your standard gear oil and if so what weight? As far as the engine oil, are there any specifications it has to meet? JASO MA, etc..... and I have no idea what to tell him to run in the front diff. My Kawi calls for 10w-40 due to the diff lock, but I'm pretty sure the Polaris 4wd is almost like a locking spool setup (correct me if I'm wrong). Any info I could pass his way would be appreciated.


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

Front diff oil has to be from polaris. Has some special additive for the magnets it's about 12$ for a jug but you only need a few ounces. Motor oils can be standard oil not sure on which weight tho.


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

Motor Oil 0w-40. I use Mobil1 synthetic in my Polaris. 

Riot936 is correct in that you'll need to use Polaris demand drive fluid for the front, and any 80-90 weight gear oil for the rear differnential.


----------

